# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  ما الحل يا أبناء مصر ؟ أحبه ,,,,

## monahamada

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
سعدت بوجودي في هذا المنتدى الرائع مع أنني لست من أبناء مصر سعدت بتسجيلي معكم فقد وجدت أشياء ومواضيع رائعة لم أجدها من قبل في أي منتدى على الإطلاق 
وأحببت أن أضع لكم مشكلتي نظراً للردود التي قد قرأتها سابقا في مشاكل قد طرحت من قبل وكانت الردود رائعة ففكرت أن أعرض مشكلتي لأريح واستريح
في البداية وباختصار هل يصح أن أتزوج شاب أكبره بستة سنوات ؟؟؟
هنا تكمن المشكلة فقد أحببت شاب واكتشفت بعد ذلك أنني أكبر منه بستة سنوات ولم يلاحظ كلانا الفرق في السن نظراً لأنه شكله اكبر من سنه وأنا شكلي اصغر من سني ولكن اكتشفنا بعد سنة بأنني أكبر منه مع أننا كنا في البداية على وضوح ولم نخفي عن بعض شيئا كل شيء يعلمه كلانا عن الآخر ،،، 
المشكلة أنني مترددة من فشلنا بعد الزواج 
فهو زميل عمل وعلى قدر عالي من الإحترام والأخلاق الراقية ويعلم الله مدى احترامه لي ومدى احترامي له ولكن المشكلة داخلي لا استطيع تقبل أن أتزوج رجل أناا أكبر منه [grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]لكم خالص التقدير ولكني اريد جواب هل ينفع أن أكمل معه ونتزوج أم الغي الموضوع وكلانا يذهب بطريق مختلف عن الآخر [/grade]

----------


## raspberry

طيب هو انتى فعلا عندك 22  سنه والا ده السن ده خطا اصل مش معقوله يعنى يبقى هو 16 سنه 

على العموم السن مجرد رقم .. واهم شئ انتو الاتنين تكونوا متفهمين النقطه دى .. عشان لو حد فيكم بيبص لفارق السن بحساسيه .. دا ممكن فعلا يسبب فشل الزواج بعد كده  .. رغم الحب .. ((أى بعد أن تذهب السكره وتأتى الفكره))

الزواج مش حب وبس 

ربنا يهدى سرك وينور طريقك الى مافيه الخير لكى

----------


## monahamada

لا معليش عمري مش 22 سنة كان خطأ عمري 27 سنة

----------


## summar

اولا اهلا بيك من من معانا ونورتينا وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
تانى حاجة بقى ياستى انا مستغربة عليكى اوى....يعنى انتى بتقولى هو كويس ومتفقين وواضح ان انتى مقتنعة وهو كمان مقتنع بيكى
تقدرى تقوليلي السن هيفرق فى ايه
اولا الدين ماقلش ان السن ممكن يفرق...زى مالرجل بيتزوج من واحدة اصغر منه...الوضع سيان للمرأة
واهم نقطة فى الارتباط بين اتنين من رأيي هو التفاهم والاتفاق والاقتناع التام..(يعنى مفروض تكونى مقتنعة بيه جدا بدماغك....مش بس علشان بتحبيه)
لو انتى فعلا مقتنعة بيه وبشخصيته وهو كذلك ومتفقين...تبقى غلطانة لو سبتى الموضوع علشان فرق السن...(وعلى فكرة حكاية فرق السن دى مجرد ثقافة عربية...ان الراجل مفروض يبقى اكبر علشان يعرف يمسك زمام الامور...)
لو انتى فعلا مقتنعة اتكلى على الله وكملى وربنا معاكى يارب

----------


## monahamada

raspberry 
شكراً على مرورك الكريم والدعاء أسأل الله لك التوفيق ياأخي الكريم
عزيزتي يســـــرا أسعدني كلامك جداً ومنطقي ولكني في النهاية أعيش في مجتمع عربي وأنا بعدما عرفت موضوع السن دا تلخبطت أموري وتفكري يمكن لم أفكر بعقلي كثيرا ولكني لا أنكر قد انتابني الخوف ولكن المشكلة أشعر بأنه هو كذلك خايف رغم أنه لم يصرح لي ولكني احسسته 
ألف شكر ا يفوق الآلاف من الشكر أعزائي ياولاد مصر ياجدعاااان

----------


## د.عادل

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> سعدت بوجودي في هذا المنتدى الرائع مع أنني لست من أبناء مصر سعدت بتسجيلي معكم فقد وجدت أشياء ومواضيع رائعة لم أجدها من قبل في أي منتدى على الإطلاق 
> وأحببت أن أضع لكم مشكلتي نظراً للردود التي قد قرأتها سابقا في مشاكل قد طرحت من قبل وكانت الردود رائعة ففكرت أن أعرض مشكلتي لأريح واستريح
> في البداية وباختصار هل يصح أن أتزوج شاب أكبره بستة سنوات ؟؟؟
> هنا تكمن المشكلة فقد أحببت شاب واكتشفت بعد ذلك أنني أكبر منه بستة سنوات ولم يلاحظ كلانا الفرق في السن نظراً لأنه شكله اكبر من سنه وأنا شكلي اصغر من سني ولكن اكتشفنا بعد سنة بأنني أكبر منه مع أننا كنا في البداية على وضوح ولم نخفي عن بعض شيئا كل شيء يعلمه كلانا عن الآخر ،،، 
> المشكلة أنني مترددة من فشلنا بعد الزواج 
> فهو زميل عمل وعلى قدر عالي من الإحترام والأخلاق الراقية ويعلم الله مدى احترامه لي ومدى احترامي له ولكن المشكلة داخلي لا استطيع تقبل أن أتزوج رجل أناا أكبر منه [grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]لكم خالص التقدير ولكني اريد جواب هل ينفع أن أكمل معه ونتزوج أم الغي الموضوع وكلانا يذهب بطريق مختلف عن الآخر [/grade]


اهلا بكي اختي الكريمة



> ولكني اريد جواب هل ينفع أن أكمل معه ونتزوج أم الغي الموضوع وكلانا يذهب بطريق مختلف عن الآخر


شرعاً يجوز ، وقد تزوج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم السيدة خديجة وهي تكبره باكثر من ذلك.
كعادات وتقاليد شرقية ستواجهكم صعوبات ومواقف قد تسبب لكم مضايقات بقصد او بدون قصد.
ثبت ان عقل الفتاة ونضوجها الفكري يكبر من عقل الرجل بخمس سنوات تقريباً، لذا يفضل ان يكون الزوج اكبر من زوجته بهذا القدر، ولا يعني ذلك رفضي للزواج منه.
ترددك في اخذ القرار للخطوة الاولى دليل على عدم ارتياحك وقلقك، ولنفرض بانك اقتنعتي بالزواج منه هل هو سيقتنع؟ وهو ستستطيعا اقناع ذويكم؟
عليكي التفكير والتفكير والاستخارة
ولابد ان تقتنعي 100% قبل اخذ القرار، ولتكن نظرية يعمل بها دائماً في جميع امورك الحياتية والمستقبلية حتى لا تلومي احد غير نفسك لا قدر الله ان واجهتك اي صعوبات.

وتأكدي بان النصيب هو ما سيصيبك.

اكرر الترحيب بك بالمنتدى.

----------


## صوت من الحياة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحبا بكى اختى العزيزة 

فى سؤالك حيرة وقلق وفى تردد لازم الاول تحسمى التردد ده مع نفسك

اولا ومعاه وتتكلمى معاه فى الموضوع ده وباحساسك شوفى لو كان ده

مسبب معاه تردد او مشكلة يبقى الموضوع محتاج تفكير اكتر , لان الزواج

مش حب وكلمات بس لا ده مواقف واختيارات وتبادل المسئوليات وحاجات كتير ياما ....

واستخيرى ربنا اختى عمر ماربنا ما حيختارلك حاجه وحشه 

الخير دايما من ربنا ... وان شاء الله ربنا ييسرلك الحال

----------


## casber

أختى العزيزة 
أنا حبيت اقولك ان العمر او فارق السن عمره ما يكون مشكلة
وكمان  انتى بتقولى ان مافيش اى فرق سنى فى الشكل
وبما انكم متفقين وافكاركوا واحدة فيبقى على بركة الله ولو حد سالك على سنك  ابقى غيرى الموضوع
  طبعا العريس عارف موضوع السن وبالتالى ده اهم واحد بالنسبة ليكى وبعد كده الباقى مش مهم 
على بركة الله عمر السن مايكون مشكلة وبعادين الفرق مش كبير قوى اهم حاجة التوافق العقلى والنفسى والروحي

----------

